# What's the history of the 74 strap?



## stilo (Aug 11, 2009)

I know that Wotancraft and Peter Gunny both make a 74 strap, but what is the history behind the original Panerai 74 strap?


----------



## TISSOT PRX (Aug 5, 2011)

Interesting question!
i looked at gunny for the for first time last night and noticed that too. At first I didn't think anything of it ..but now that u mentioned it, I am too curious.


Wotancraft also has a strap with"41" on it...? Maybe I am reading too much in to it. Lol


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

I believe part of it has to do with an older publication with a photo of a vintage/military-issue Panerai - it was wearing a tan leather strap with the number 74 printed on it. This may be designed to look like it was "issued" to "74" or something similar. Either way, I've heard many references to a photo.


----------



## enzo panuccio (Jul 14, 2009)

If you have a look through the Panerai Catalogue, the larger one, you will see a photo of a vintage 8-day Angelus Panerai wearing a Vintage strap with "74" marked on it, in the same position as on the Gunny reproduction. In the 2011 large catalogue you will see it on page 17.

Some "legends" going around of the numbers origin suggested that it was likely a number matching/given to one of the operative Black Seals who wore the watch during underwater SLC (Pig SUB) missions. This was the first theory I heard about the number 74.

Later another story I heard, which although less heroic I tend to believe is the correct history of this number, was that the Panerai Museum in Florence marked a number on that very watch you see photographed in the Panerai Cat. as a means for the museum to catalogue reference that particular exhibit. While it sounds somewhat strange to say the least that a museum would place a mark on the actual piece being exhibited, you have to remember we are taking about Italians here! So anything's possible. :-d 
Apparently there is another watch exhibited with a number forty something as well, which is marked on the watch strap and is also referenced by some strap makers on their reproductions. (possibly No. 41 as imprinted onto the S.M.Z. strap by Wotancraft)

I actually have a photo somewhere of the original "No.74" vintage watch in question, on distplay in the Florentine Museum. I'll try to dig it up and attach it to this post.

roger

_FWIW  :-( I like the first scenario more than the later!

Vintage Panerai catalogue No.74 'Museo di Firenze'







__give me a meal which in my mouth dances a tango
...give me a woman who in my bed inspires an encore
......give me a name when called sings of an aria
.........give me a timepiece that does not lose +/- 5 seconds a day_

_*current:

Maurice Lacroix Pontos chrono . (Pt6188 silver on black leather)
Tag Heuer professional 2000 . (blue on SS bracelet circa 1982-1999)
Casio G-shock street rider . (G-314RL)*

*one day:*

*Panerai Pam312 <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< GOT IT!*_


----------



## stilo (Aug 11, 2009)

enzo panuccio said:


> If you have a look through the Panerai Catalogue, the larger one, you will see a photo of a vintage 8-day Angelus Panerai wearing a Vintage strap with "74" marked on it, in the same position as on the Gunny reproduction. In the 2011 large catalogue you will see it on page 17.
> 
> Some "legends" going around of the numbers origin suggested that it was likely a number matching/given to one of the operative Black Seals who wore the watch during underwater SLC (Pig SUB) missions. This was the first theory I heard about the number 74.
> 
> ...


The reference to Italians made me laugh because I am Italian. We're a lot smarter than that. lol


----------



## enzo panuccio (Jul 14, 2009)

StiloTime said:


> The reference to Italians made me laugh because I am Italian. We're a lot smarter than that. lol


Umm ...yeah. :-d

_dottori dottori, la porta mi scappo!_










StiloTime said:


> ...because I am Italian.


anche io ciccio, anche io! :-!

roger


----------



## stilo (Aug 11, 2009)

enzo panuccio said:


> Umm ...yeah. :-d
> 
> _dottori dottori, la porta mi scappo!_
> View attachment 722124
> ...


Ho pensato che tu eri con un nome come Enzo Panuccio, ma poi ti sei iscritto il proprio nome Roger e io ero un po 'confuso. Ciao paisa!


----------



## darth_xyko (May 27, 2014)

Very informative thread, thanks for all the explanation on this 74 guys


----------



## mark_midlands (Feb 24, 2007)

stilo said:


> I know that Wotancraft and Peter Gunny both make a 74 strap, but what is the history behind the original Panerai 74 strap?


military watch,, replacement parts were numbered


----------

